# Sticky  Interesting past topics



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a combination of links to interesting threads that I will build up over time...

*Good reading:*

Automated Misting (how often) (poll)
Poor Quality Frogs
Quarantining later on in life
dmartin72's interviews
Intermedius Phenotypes/Morphs
Who uses hand sanitizer in the frog room
The ultimate clay-based substrate thread
If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this list please send me or a mod a PM.


----------

